# 90901 vs. 90911



## cheryl.vanklingeren (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone know what the difference is between these codes? And can they be billed together?


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 4, 2016)

Both 90901 and 90911 are for Biofeedback training, however 90911 specifies the modality versus 90901 which does not.

Per the CCI Edits, they can never be billed together under any circumstance.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 5, 2016)

90911 is for biofeedback for incontinence.

90875 & 90876 are for biofeedback incorporated into psychotherapy.

90901 is for biofeedback for everything else.

Since they are completely unrelated, I don't see any reason why both would be performed at the same time.


----------

